# How much would you pay to process a pig?



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

So, the story is, I had two really good looking wild pigs that I wanted to have processed and cut on so I took them to get processed at a meat market in here in the Houston area. The pigs were skinned before I took it in to have processed. I did not request anything special. I requested for the pigs to just be cut on and maybe a couple of packets of pan sausage with the trimmings. Both of the pigs were about 80 pounds or so and the meat looked great.

The turn around time was great, less than a week. Now the price tag for both pigs is $135.00.

I took a pig in last year to another place and paid about $40.00. 

I thought I would try the new place out but WOW! I did not expect a $135.00 price tag??

Live and learn I guess?:headknock


My question is, what would be a fair amount to pay per pig? With the weight of one pig being under 100 lbs.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Cut em and freeze them, that price is outright rape, de-bone and go in with a couple of 2 coolers and make your own sausage. rs


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

I paid $75 to have 1 done 2 weeks ago at Hildebrandts, about 100 lbs of meat. I had it made into pan and link sausage and of course the chops and roast. Im pleased with what I got, sauage is really good. Did u pay $135 total or apiece?


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

royboy42 said:


> I paid $75 to have 1 done 2 weeks ago at Hildebrandts, about 100 lbs of meat. I had it made into pan and link sausage and of course the chops and roast. Im pleased with what I got, sauage is really good. Did u pay $135 total or apiece?


No. I paid $135.00 for both. Both pigs weighed about 80 pounds.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

80 lb. pig equals about 40 lbs. of meat, x 2, thats high dollar for seasoning. rs


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*where*



Fish Aholic said:


> No. I paid $135.00 for both. Both pigs weighed about 80 pounds.


 I have one in my garage and I will cut it up myself


----------



## 10ERBETTER (Feb 24, 2008)

I've never paid more than $35 to have a hog processed. Sausage, chorizo, chops and hams cut and packaged. But I usually ask before I leave it with them.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

I guess I'm lucky,... my wife processes all the wild game I bring home.


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

10ERBETTER said:


> I've never paid more than $35 to have a hog processed. Sausage, chorizo, chops and hams cut and packaged. But I usually ask before I leave it with them.


Thats more like what I was thinking. I should of asked but I do not know of may places that will take wild pigs around the Houston area. Where do you take yours to get processed?


----------



## 10ERBETTER (Feb 24, 2008)

DANO said:


> I guess I'm lucky,... my wife processes all the wild game I bring home.


You are lucky.


----------



## 10ERBETTER (Feb 24, 2008)

Fish Aholic said:


> Thats more like what I was thinking. I should of asked but I do not know of may places that will take wild pigs around the Houston area. Where do you take yours to get processed?


A guy down near Carrizo Springs.


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Thats good money135.00 an hour!Does seem a little high[about 50.bucks].


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Did someone say pig? rs


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

DANO said:


> I guess I'm lucky,... my wife processes all the wild game I bring home.


Man that is great........How much do you charge for training..........and do you think you could do it before Saturday, she's not to hard headed:biggrin:


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

troutredfish said:


> Man that is great........How much do you charge for training..........and do you think you could do it before Saturday, she's not to hard headed:biggrin:


LOL, my wife's an Ohio farm girl she came to me that way,...


----------



## dhingle (Feb 10, 2006)

65.00 peer pig to cut, wrap and freeze plus 5.00 for 1 package of old plantation pan sausage seasoning. some do it this way good butchers take the size into consideration esp if you just wanted it cut for bbq.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

dhingle said:


> 65.00 peer pig to cut, wrap and freeze plus 5.00 for 1 package of old plantation pan sausage seasoning. some do it this way good butchers take the size into consideration esp if you just wanted it cut for bbq.


Hello Darrell, Old Plantation is some good stuff, that is what Kaspers in Weimar uses. rs


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

quarter em and smoke the hams, slice the backstarps into steaks and freeze....

00.00 cost!!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

bzrk180 said:


> quarter em and smoke the hams, slice the backstarps into steaks and freeze....
> 
> 00.00 cost!!


That's what I was thinking!


----------



## chronotrigger (Dec 18, 2008)

*I like the way you think.*



Rusty S said:


> Cut em and freeze them, that price is outright rape, de-bone and go in with a couple of 2 coolers and make your own sausage. rs


 Sounds good. Hunting all weekend. When does the beer drinking begin?


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

Okay. So live and learn I guess?

What process do yall take when freezing the pig so that it does not get freezer burnt. Sorry I am used to fishing. Vacuum packing is usually how I feeze my fish. How would I do that for a pig? I know I am kind of green behind the ears about this wild pig stuff.

Thanks for the input so far!!!!:bounce:


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Fish Aholic said:


> Okay. So live and learn I guess?
> 
> What process do yall take when freezing the pig so that it does not get freezer burnt. Sorry I am used to fishing. Vacuum packing is usually how I feeze my fish. How would I do that for a pig? I know I am kind of green behind the ears about this wild pig stuff.
> 
> Thanks for the input so far!!!!:bounce:


Vacuum packing will do just fine, just remember when doing so eliminate the possibility of bones puncturing the vacuum bag. ( put a piece of meat over any protruding bones )


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

chronotrigger said:


> Sounds good. Hunting all weekend. When does the beer drinking begin?


 It all starts when someone yells "when" , won't be 2 long I'm guessing. rs


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

When.

We use a food savor for pigs deer etc. You can de- bone a #150 pound pig butt 1/4 into a regular bag just make it longer. or season it and wrap with butcher string first. Front shoulder is the only hard part. That is usually ground meat anyway so do it before bagging.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

chapman53559 said:


> When.
> 
> We use a food savor for pigs deer etc. You can de- bone a #150 pound pig butt 1/4 into a regular bag just make it longer. or season it and wrap with butcher string first. Front shoulder is the only hard part. That is usually ground meat anyway so do it before bagging.


 Now you have gone and done it. KILL KILL KILL, rs


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Rusty S said:


> Now you have gone and done it. KILL KILL KILL, rs


Yep, sho gonna be some killin' goin' on this weekend.


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

Si this I am already am knowing...Si


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

This thread made me hungry, just pulled out some deboned hog hams that'll be going in the crock pot tomorrow. Speaking of which, what's the best way to defrost big whole hog hams? These are cut up so they're getting soaked in the sink now and when I go to bed they'll go to the fridge to complete the process, but I have some whole hams that are frozen solid too.



chapman53559 said:


> Si this I am already am knowing...Si


Wat? :spineyes:


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Haven't hauled anything in this year just yet but generally, between 35 - 45 bucks per hog. We generally have a couple of really big ones simply cut into steaks, or a couple of 150# ones made into sausage. Everything else we generally just wrap and chunk in the freezer ourselves. The bigger ones we have found to be just too much to deal with here at the house so I don't mind the cost of someone else doing it, and the sausage we're going to give it a whirl in a few weeks to see how it comes out. 

Generally the sausage is a bit more simply due to the added cost of the casings and seasoning, but I do not have them add anything to it and we do our best to have it already boned out to help cut things a bit more. Average cost for 50# last year was around 1.85 per pound which I could handle since I didn't have to mess with it. When they add fat to it you get charged market price for it, and sometimes that is where folks get bit hard. If we want anything meat wise added we bring it in with us so we know what it will be ahead of time. It is also cheaper if you have access to a good grinder to have it pre-ground, which is also another great thing to do with feral pork. IT adds to anything ground beef would go in and tastes as good or better in some cases.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Rusty S said:


> Hello Darrell, Old Plantation is some good stuff, that is what Kaspers in Weimar uses. rs


 ........Kaspers in Weimar...........mmmmmmmmm.........good....especially the smoke sausage w/garlic. They did beat up one of my coolers but no biggy.


----------



## dhingle (Feb 10, 2006)

9121SS said:


> That's what I was thinking!


 that size, split em down the back, some mojo crillo, onion, garlic and cilantro for marinade and about 6 hrs on pit w/ some tortillas, awesome!


----------



## dhingle (Feb 10, 2006)

pg542 said:


> ........Kaspers in Weimar...........mmmmmmmmm.........good....especially the smoke sausage w/garlic. They did beat up one of my coolers but no biggy.


 everyone should have one old p.o.s. cooler that is for just going to meat market. it is amazing how many come in in those 500.00 igloos from academy or the yeti's etc. too much moving them aroundand most places it is young high school kids that do the heavy lifting and moving of the coolers.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*15 minutes and your done! and in the field!*

I guess its ok for me to repost this again. Put the hog on its tummy, use the utility knife to cut down both sides of the back and down the leg. Use the Buck knife to remove the backstraps and remove the large ham muscles. Put meat in plastic grocery bags. Put a rope around the carcass and drag it off from the feeder. No blood, no guts, no lifting into a vehicle and its free. If you want more meat shoot another hog.

Tools to have in your hunting pack:
Folding utility knife
Buck Knife
Surgical gloves
Plastic grocery bags


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

pg542 said:


> ........Kaspers in Weimar...........mmmmmmmmm.........good....especially the smoke sausage w/garlic. They did beat up one of my coolers but no biggy.


I know. That is who I usually take it to because they are family but I was not going to make the 3 hour round trip to houston to Weimer.

I was not expecting that $132.00 price shock.


----------

